# هل صحيح 1.5v كافيه للصعق



## nawan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ...
أتسائل في علم الكهرباء الواسع والمليء بالسحر بحيث انه لا يستوعبه الانسان حتى يرا نتائجه العضيمه ... 
وأتسائل هل باستطاعت بطاريه 1.5vمع مكثفات او شيء من هذا القبيل له القدره ان يرفع التيار الى 20maاو هذا الشي محال :10:؟
طيب كيفيت عمل عصاة الشرطه بالصعقه الكهربائيه معا صغر حجمها وفعاليتها:87: .....
وسؤال ثاني :ما علاقت التيار بالجهد ؟
اريد توضيح بسيط وليس متعمق فقط لو تسمحون يا مهندسين ..


----------



## hamada-86 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

نعم أخي الكريم فالصعقة لا تعتمد على الجهد ولكن تعتمد على مرورالتيار في الجسم والجهد المذكرو يكفي وحتى هو جهد مستمرولكن هناك داره طبعا لهذا الغرض


----------



## zamalkawi (3 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف 1,5 فولت كافية للصعق؟
تحت اي ظروف؟
وما هو مصدرك؟


----------



## imran imran (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا سوف اتكلم عن الصعقه بشكل عام
الصعقه هي عباره عن الم يصيب الجسم نتيجه مرور تيار كهربائي للجسم .
المعادله هي التيار=الفولطيه\المقاومه مثلا التيار=120\8=15 امبير
فكلما تزداد قيمه الفولطيه مع نقص المقاومه يزداد التيار علما ان التيار هو مصدر الخطر و لكن كيف؟
سوف اجيب هنا.
الخطر يأتي من مصدر فولطيه اعلى بسبب نسبه ازدياد التيار.ان نسبه مقاومه الجسم عند امساك موصل بكلتا اليدين هي 10000 الى 50000 اوم.و لكن حمل موصل بيد واحده تزداد نبسه مقاومه الجسم و من المعلوم التيار يتناسب عكسي مع المقاومه و بالتالي تقل نسبه التيار.
مثلا 500 فولط مقاطعه من خلال الجسم 25000 اوم ينتج 200 مل امبير و قد تسبب الموت .
1 مل امبير يسير خلال الجسم قد يسبب صعقه كهربائيه .25000 اوم مقاومه جسم و تيار 200مل امبير ينتج 10 واط.
ما بين 0.001 امبير نسبه بدايه احساس نمنمه.و0.01 امبير احساس متوسط للتيار
0.01 و .1. امبير وجع.ارتفاع نسيه التيار عدم القدره على تحرير النفس .ارتفاع نسبه التيار احساس كاشلل.ارتفاع نسبه التيار صاعقه قويه.ارتفاع نسبه التيار عند 1. امبير صعوبه التنفس.
ما بين 1. و 2. امبير الموت.ما بين 2. و 1 امبير حروق شديده توقف التنفس.
رافقتكم السلامه جميعا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## nawan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراُ*

شكرً على الردود... لتوضيح اكثر انا ضربت مثل على عصاة الشرطة الكهربائيه .. مصدرها 3vكيف لها الفعليه في الصعق بمعنى توضيحي اكثر هل استطيع رفع التيار الى حده الاقصى من مصدر 3v هل هناك ما يسما بمحولات رفع تيار ؟؟؟


----------



## Almuhammedi (3 أكتوبر 2009)

زيادة في التوضيح.

لايوجد تيار يمر من دون جهد كاف ولا يوجد صعقة من دون تيار كاف!!! إذن أين المشكلة؟؟
عند الحديث عن مواضيع كهذه يفضل دائما أن ننتبه للطاقة أولا ثم نفكر كيف يتم استغلال الطاقة.

يمكن أن تلمس جهدا مقداره مليون فولت دون أن يؤثر فيك طالما ضمنت أن التيار المار غير كاف لإيذاء الجسم كما يمكن أن تمسك بين طرفي ماكنة اللحام دون أن تؤذيك كثيرا مع أنها تستطيع أن تمرر تيارا في الحديد يصل إلى 300 أمبير...,أكثر من ذلك إذا كنت تعمل في مجال البطاريات 1.1 فولت ذات سعات الأمبير الساعي الهائلة يمكن أن أن تلمس طرفي البطارية بلسانك دون أن تؤذيك كثيرا ولكن لاتستطيع حتى أن تحرر مفكا وقع بين طرفي بطارية كهذه (هذا إن لم ينصهر بعد!)

إذا هناك عوامل أخرى يجب دراستها لتحقيق شروط الأذى أو الصدمة.

نحتاج بالأصل لتمرير تيار كاف للأذى في جسم الإنسان ولكن ولكي يتحقق هذا الشرط نحتاج لجهد كاف تنطبق عليه قوانين أوم في تحقيق هذا التيار. إذا كنا نعلم أن تيارا بالميلي أمبير كاف للأذى فسنحتاج لجهود تفوق الخمسين فولت لتحيق هذا الشرط!!

ولكن الأى يزداد بمرور الزمن. فقد تتعرض لتيار يقترب من أمبير ولكن في زمن لحظي غير ملحوظ فلاتتعرض لأذى كبير بينما تيارا بحدود 100 ميلي أمبير لفترة طويلة كاف للقتل!!

لهذا السبب توجد منحنيات خاصة يمكن تحديد المخاطر من خلالها بدلالة التيار المار في الجسم والزمن كما أن التيار المار في الجسم يكون غالبا دالة في الجهد المسلط وطبيعة الجسم الملامس.

يمكن توليد جهود انعكاسية كبيرا من بطارية 1.5 فولت بواسطة الملفات، المحولات، أو المضخات الإلكترونية (مضخات تجميع الشحنة). على سبيل المثال لو أننا وصلنا طرفي البطارية 1.5 فولت بطرفي الكابح الموجود في لمبة الإضاءة فلن يحصل شيء ولكن بمجرد فصل التوصيل سنلاحظ جهدا انعكاسيا تتناسب قيمته مع سرعة عملية الفصل وقد تلاحظ ظهور شرارة أثناء الفصل وهذا هو المبدأ الذي تقوم عليه عملية رفع الجهد عبر طرفي اللمبة (بعد عملية فصل ناجحة للبادئ Starter الذي يسمى أحيانا فيوز بالتسمية الشائعة)


----------



## Almuhammedi (3 أكتوبر 2009)

معذرة لتكرار الموضوع فأنا لأعلم كيف حدث ذلك معي اليوم. بالنسبة لزيادة التيار فكما قلت سابقا لايمكنك زيادة التيار إلا عى حساب الجهد والعكس بالعكس طالما أن الطاقة العظمى التي تنتجها البطارية غير قابلة للزيادة. إن رغبت في زيادة التيار والجهد فهذا يعني حاجتك لزيادة الطاقة ولا تكون إلا بزيادة مصادر الطاقة كالبطاريات مثلا.

في أنظمة الغلفنة أو الطلاء الكهربائي تستعمل محولات خفض للجهد حتى واحد فولت (مع التقويم) تقريبا ولكن بتيارات قد تصل إلى نصف مليون أمبير في الشركات الصناعية الضخمة.


----------



## Almuhammedi (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أن كنت ترغب بقدرة عالية ولكن ذات طاقة لحظية فهذا ممكن.. أي يمكنك رفع كل من الجهد والتيار لنفس البطارية ولكن لزمن قصير يقل كلما زدت الكمية وهنا تكون فكرة عمل الصواعق اللحظية كالناموسية الكهربائية.


----------



## nawan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراً*

شكرا ً لك ... اتوسعت في نطاق الوصف .. 
خايف اجيبلك الاحباط واقول لك ما طلعة بنتيجه ..
انت تقول تحتاج جهود عالي عشان توصل لتيار عالي ... تقصد 50 v هذا شي صعب عليك تشيله اصلاً ..
انا شفة هذا الجهاز مع واحد من اصحاب الوالد فيها زي الديمر (الاعداد) يقول لو وضعته على اقصا حد وضربتبه واحد تادي الى الاغماء في اغلب الحالات ...
بس ما استفسرت كم فولت البطريه تبعه .. اكيد 3v بس يمكن 3 أو 4 بطاريات مربوطه على توالي او اتوازي لتكبير الجهود او رفع التيار ..
انا ابي اعرف على اي اساس يرفع التيار ويديك تفريغ الحضي بالكم الهائل مثل ما تقول كما في الناموسيه (كيف طريقة عملها )
طيب الكبستر اقصد المكثف هو يشحن الجهد ؟ يعني يدي قوه دافعه للجهد ما يدفع التيار ولا انا غلطان ؟ 

طيب ان كان في اجزائ تستعمل لتكوين هذه الدائره ياريت تسميها لي مثل المكثفات والترانزوستور او الثايروستور او الملفات وغيرهم من اجزاء لتضخيم التيار ..... 
ومشكورين على المعلومات الحلوه ... سلام .


----------



## amrelfky (4 أكتوبر 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroshock_weapon

read accurated statements


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أرأيت أنك مازالت تلتبس عليك المعلومات!!
تستطيع بطارية عادية مقدارها 1.5 فولت انتاج تيار يصل إلى 1 أمبير في حالة الدائرة المقصورة (اعتمادا على مقاومتها الداخلية) ولكن لاهي ولا حتى 50 فولت قادرة على توليد صعقة في جسمك كالتي تراها في عصى الشرطة أو الناموسية!! تذكر دائما أن التيار دائما ماهو إلا الجهد مقسوما على المقاومة. فإذا كانت المقاومة في مجال ثابت تقريبا فلا أمل لك إلا رفع الجهد للتغلب عليها وزيادة التيار. تذكر أن I =V/R
توجد دائرة تحويل أخرى تساعد في تحيقيق ذلك. يتم ذلك في الدوائر الالكترونية كما يلي:
1- تقوم دائرة مؤلفة إما من دائرة متكاملة أو مجموعة ترانزسترات، مكثفات ومقاومات باستلام جهد البطارية الذي هو بضعة فولتات وتصنع من تيارا مترددا (دوائر المذبذبات Oscillators).














دوائر مختلفة من المذبذبات...

2- يمرر هذا التيار المتناوب محول رافع للجهد (تذكر أن المحولات ليست سوى إعادة توجيه للطاقة لأكثر ولا أقل فهي إما أن ترفع الجهد وتقلل التيار وإما العكس وإما تنقل نفس الكمية ولكن تعزل الدائر إلى دائرتين منفصلتين). تعتمد قيمة الجهد المتناوب الذي حصلت عليه على كل من قيمة البطارية ونسبة رفع الجهد أو التحويل. هنا تكون قد حصلت على مرادك ولم يبق لك إلا مشكلة تزويد التيار اللازم بما يكفي.

3- إذا كان المطلوب هو توفير أعلى جهد وتيار ممكن في ان واحد وهذا ماتقوم عليه عصا الشرطة والناموسية فسيكون ذلك على حساب مانسميه التفريغ اللحظي وليس المتواصل. يقوم هذا المبدأ على أساس تجميع كمية الكهرباء Q والتي هي أساسا إجمالي التيار المجمع خلال الزمن Q=I × t. لكي يتم ذلك يجب أولا تحويل الجهد العالي المتناوب إلى جهد مستمر عبر دائرة تقويم. بعد ذلك يتم إضافة مكثفة كبيرة السعة C نسبيا على التوازي مع أطراف الجهد المستمر لخزن أكبر قدر ممكن من كمية الكهرباء Q = V × C.

الان تكون قد توافرت لديك شحنة كبيرة وبجهد كبير أيضا وكل ما تحتاجه هو مقاومة الجسم الذي سيلامس أطراف هذا الجهد العالي ليتم تفريغها فيه في أسرع وقت اعتمادا على العلاقة العكسية I =Q/t أي أنه كلما قل زمن التفريغ t كلما كانت هناك فرصة أكبر للحصول على تيار أكبر محكوم أقل أو يساوي V/R.

بالطبع لا داعي لأن أذكر لك أهمية العاكس الكهربائي Inverter ولذي ييقوم بنفس المبادئ. يستطيع العاكس الكهربائي تحويل جهد البطاريات إلى جهد منزلي أي 220VAC ولذا فهو أحد أهم مكونات اليوبي اس UPS الذي نشتريه للمنازل لأغراض أهمها الحاسوب كما تستخدمه معظم الشركات والمصانع في حال انقطاع الكهرباء.

هنا شكل نموذجي لبعض دوائر التحويل:





الشكل السابق يستطيع رفع جهد بدون محول (طريقة الدايودات والمكثفات في تتابع)220VAC إلى حوالي 1800 V.





مولد 300 فولت المستعمل في فلاش الإضاءة في الكاميرات.
http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/...05/photo-flash-in-camera-with-battery-15v.png

صورة أخرى لفلاش الكاميرا.








دائرة رفع جهد متعدد الفولتيات (من بطاريات 6 إلى 15 فولت في الدخل وحتى 1000 إلى 9000 فولت في الخرج)





دائرة الفلاي باك المستعملة لرفع الجهد في أنبوبة أشعة الكاثود في التلفاز.
http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/.../high-voltage-mini-power-supply-by-2n2222.jpg
دائرة بسيطة لرفع الجهد من 1.5 فولت إلى حوالي مائة فولت.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/wp-*******/uploads/2008/10/shock.jpg
دائرة بسيطة لرفع الجهد من 1.5 فولت إلى 450 فولت.

هناك طريقة أخرى نسيت أن أذكرها لك وتجده في قادحات الشرارة مثل الولاعة. هذه في الحقيقة خاصية تسمى بيزو الكتريك وتتمتع بها بعض الأحجار الطبيعية حيث أنه كلما طرقتها من أحد جوانبها أو ضغطت عليها تسبب ذلك في توليد جهد عال تتناسب قيمته مع مقدار الضغط أو الصدمة. لهذا السبب توضع نوابض ذات كتل بحيث تستطيع أن تصدم هذه الأحجار بسرعة عالية وتسبب نشوء جهد يصل لمئات والاف الفولتات حتى أنها تخترق الفراغ والعازل أحيانا.
وأخير وليس اخرا فلنتذكر معا ملف رومكورف والذي كان له الفضل في توليد نظام الشرارة في السيارات التقليدية من بطارية 12V حتى وقت قريب إلى أن تم إبداله بمكونات الكترونية ومحولات.


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أرجو المعذرة فبعض الارتباطات لم يقبلها هذا المنتدى ولكن يمكنك كتابة الإسم الأخير منها والبحث في غوغل Google.


----------



## nawan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراً*

مافي اكثر من كذا 
تسلم والله ما قصرت والله شرح كافي :20:...
بسراحه يا زي كذا الشرح يا بلاشي ...
ولله اعجز عن وصف الشكر الي ودي اقوله لك بس ....
ما اقول الا الله يكثر من امثالك  
وشكرأً ....


----------



## ahmedsaeedtv (6 أغسطس 2010)

اخى العزيز (email4mobile) عند ى فكره لو ادرنا نشغل الموفره على 12 فولت لااستخدامات كثيره منها لائضائتها فى الجوامع ببطاريات 12 فولت عاديه تتحمل اكثر وتوزيع للائضائه اكتر وعدم تلف البطاريات العاديه . ياريت يكون عندك فكره هتبئه ممتازه وانامعاك فى اى اقتراح فى رفع 12v الى 220 --او اى تعديل فى مكونات دائره الموفره لتاهيلها الى 12v 
​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:​ 
دائرة الصاعق البشري العادية تعمل على 9 فولت​ 
و بعد اذن صديقنا صاحب الموضوع بالمنتدى (ابو عبد الله المصري) و حضرات المشرفين​ 
هذا هو رابط الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102586.html?highlight=%C8%D4%D1%ED+%E1%E1%CC%E3%ED%DA+%E3%D3%CF%D3​


----------



## محمد حسين عويدان (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اوريد محول كهربائي يحول الكهرباء من 12 فولت الي 220 فولت يعني الدخول 12 فولت متردد يعطيني الجروج 220 فولت متردد


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

